# Come risparmiare giga su smartphone con Psiphon. Solo per Android.



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2016)

*N.B. il presente thread illustra le funzionalità di un'app che può essere scaricata gratuitamente e pubblicamente dal PlayStore.*

Come da titolo, per i possessori di smartphone è in circolo una novità che può essere di grande aiuto per proteggere la propria privacy... e non solo. Infatti, così come sul PC, anche sul proprio smartphone sono scaricabili diverse app che proteggono la navigazione internet, garantendo dunque la privacy personale. 
Una di queste app, Psiphon, utilizzando la tecnologia VPN permette di proteggere i propri dati personali e contemporaneamente anche di poter navigare e scaricare file senza che ciò comporti un eccessivo consumo di giga.
Anzi, il "risparmio" è talmente elevato che basta qualche decina di mb per potersi garantire navigazione e download praticamente illimitati. 

All'apertura, Psiphon ti chiederà se vorrai usarla per tutte le app che utilizzano internet, o soltanto per la navigazione da browser. Se Psiphon si sarà collegato ad un server in modo corretto, comparirà la P blu e si aprirà una pagina web. In alto, invece, comparirà una P con una chiavetta vicino. A questo punto l'app funzionerà in background e potrete continuare ad utilizzare normalmente internet senza patemi. 
Il consumo della batteria di Psiphon non è eccessivo, ma ad ogni modo ciascuno può decidere se utilizzarlo sempre o soltanto in determinati momenti della giornata.


----------

